# Intel-Type Terms (humor)



## Marauder06 (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't create this list, but I think it's funny (if a bit vulgar) and makes it easier to understand some key doctrinal terms.

Any others you can think of along the same model?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 6, 2011)

If you want to fart, but your intel officer tells you it's a really, really bad idea to fart, and you do it anyway, and things go spectacularly wrong for you, but you can point the finger at intel anyway... INTEL FAILURE.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 6, 2011)

If you call Intel and want some information but Intel won't give it to you even though you're cleared...INTEL ARSEHOLES.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 6, 2011)

When you're talking to an Intel analyst and they start giving you information you have no need, want or desire to know...INTEL CONUNDRUM.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hm, neither "INTEL ARSEHOLES" or "INTEL CONUNDRUM" are even close to being doctrinally correct... even if they're true.

Plus you didn't stick with the analogy convention.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 6, 2011)

When Intel corrects you on a pedantic point...OPERATION CANCELLED.




;)


----------



## QC (Mar 6, 2011)

When intel turns to shit- BROWN OPS


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2011)

If you have to fart and shit instead.... Escalation.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 7, 2011)

When you fart but get shit and it goes all over your hands and arse...blowback.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2011)

x SF med said:


> If you have to fart and shit instead.... Escalation.



Escalation?  Or mission creep?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Escalation? Or mission creep?



Yes.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 7, 2011)

This thread stinks..


----------



## QC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you want to fart, refrain and hold it in-Chinese wall


----------



## Echo (Mar 29, 2011)

Chick you met at bar (one night stand) = One Time Source
Chick you met at bar turns into a regular (friends with benefits) = Continous Contact
Chick you bring back home to mom = Vetted Source
Lesbian = Counter-intelligence Agent
Bi-sexual - Double Agent
Wife = Recruited
Divorce = Termination (sometimes with prejudice)


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 31, 2011)

I seem to remember Chevy Chase practicing Tactical Deception in "spies like us", the exam room scene... At the 2 minutes mark:


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 30, 2011)

Your FWB = source Is available for recontact
Hooker = source's motivation is Love of Money
Pregame ritual = CONOPS briefing
Explaining to your wife what you did last night = INTSUM
Facebook photos of what you did last night = GRINTSUM


----------

